# Remodeling design software



## DKHomes (Nov 12, 2007)

I was looking for some reccomendation for any software that you might have used, or heard good things about, for remodeling design.

Basically I am looking for software that can do 3-D rendering, interior and exterior.. cabinets the works.

Any reccomendations? I would rather take the word from someone who is happy,or unhappy with it, than to take the software word.

thanks in advance

Mike
DK Homes


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Sketchup!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Chief architect


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Rory,
Your going to have to fly me up there to teach you how to use Sketchup. Your missing out on a very powerful piece of software.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Cole said:


> Rory,
> Your going to have to fly me up there to teach you how to use Sketchup. Your missing out on a very powerful piece of software.



LOL its gonna be hard now Cole my architect just switched over and loves it. But I am definitely gonna give sketch up a shot. 

I am planning on spending two weeks with it during the Christmas break


----------



## JDS (Oct 7, 2008)

I like Sketchup it is nice, but it doesnt give you what CA will provide. I have used the trial version of CA. And still trying to understand it all, but from what I think you will get from CA is materials list as well as blueprints... right?

Sketchup is a quick and nice lil proggy though


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, sketchup is more for a 3d plan to sell the job. I also sometimes build every component of a job to make sure that I am not missing something. It is very very valuable when it comes to remodeling. I can sketch the existing house and the new remodel to show what is exactly going where etc...

I personally myself have never liked CA. But that is me.

Oh and one more thing, I would never ever trust an output of material list from a program. It may be close, but in today's market close is not good enough.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

*Check this out..*

Hey Guy's...

I just got involved with a company that I think has an outstanding product for design with an incredible rendering machine built in it. The program is basically "AutoCad for Dummies".

I have attached a file of a 2 minute rendering, I have tested this product and those who know me from this site will tell you that I test everything!

Extremely simple to navigate and learning curve is about 4 hours.
This program can creat a floorplan and render it and really WOW your clients. You can import your floorplans and draw right on top then render it. 

It also has a Sick library of interiors that are damn near real.

Any ?'s let me know.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I like all the wow interiors these things create, but let's face it, unless the interior is an actual redition of the real project you are working on... well, it's just a nice potential.

This seems to be the downfall for programs not designed to be made for construction. 

Take for example cabinets. Sure you can make a really cool looking kitchen in some of these things and wow somebody, but what have you really got once you land the job? A pretty picture or a tool that is only a few steps away from outputting the actual cabinets, fillers, crown and moldings required to complete the job.

That's the big mistep I think you get with Sketchup. It's really cool to design one offs but not for desigining real world and getting anything out of it but a picture. If I design a kitchen or a bathroom that is complicated and spend the hours on the design, it better be accurate and be able to out put the actual items I need to buy. If not all you have is a pretty picture and hours and hours ahead of you making sure everything will fit! Not very productive.

Take 20/20 for instance, you download the acutal cabinets you are going to buy into the program and design with them, you know if there is a 36 inch wide box that is 18 inches deep ahead of time instead of later finding out the design you have doesn't convert to any cabinet line.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Chief has at least 3-4 cabinet lines and plan to add several more. But I think you right Mike that element is lacking from most. 

One of the reasons I bought chief was it had Merrilatt which was the cabinet line I used the most.

High end stuff usually comes with a design from cabinet shop when I get the jobs


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> I like all the wow interiors these things create, but let's face it, unless the interior is an actual redition of the real project you are working on... well, it's just a nice potential.
> 
> This seems to be the downfall for programs not designed to be made for construction.
> 
> ...


 

Agreed!

Thats why you must purchase a program that has the ability to import the manufacturers products. The program that I am using has actual interior objects from local and european markets such as Tile, marble, sofas, chairs, cabinets, carpets, doors, windows etc....

I can also contact the manufacturer for cad files to be imported.

One big problem with the programs out there is the learning curve, no one wants to sit there and scratch thier heads for 175 hours to build and render a room.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

Aladdin Builders said:


> Hey Guy's...
> 
> I just got involved with a company that I think has an outstanding product for design with an incredible rendering machine built in it. The program is basically "AutoCad for Dummies".
> 
> ...



whats the program name???


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the "wow" factor is for clients only. Personally, I think you have a better chance at closing the deal with a good rendering. If you have a poor render, then I feel in some cases, you will lose the job for the fact that the client will assume your amateurish picture will reflect your professionalism in your business and not hire you.


Show them a top notch render and they will see your professionalism shine through. Just remember it will be time to put your money where your mouth is.

If you are making top notch renderings after you have the job, then you better be getting paid for it.

BTW, Revit is an excellent program for remodeling. You can set phases of construction so when your materials list or schedule is printed out, you won't accidentally get material for the existing phase.

I'm sure other programs have this feature also, just not familiar with them.


----------



## DKHomes (Nov 12, 2007)

Cole,

thanks for the hookup on Sketch... I just downloaded and it looks like a cool program.

Mike


----------

